# [DisqueDurExterne] Non reconnu



## Matrak (21 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens vous aujourd'hui car j'ai un problème avec un disque dur externe de 2TO (Seagate).
Voilà, il n'est plus reconnu par mon MacBook Pro depuis quelques temps. J'ai Paragon NTFS d'installé. Le logiciel le "voit", mais il n'est pas montable -> Paragon affiche un message d'erreur "impossible de monter le volume" ...
L'utilitaire de disque le voit aussi, mais aucune action n'est possible, mis à part l'effacement et le SOS. Le SOS ne montre aucun soucis, comme celui de Paragon... Je sais plus quoi faire...








Merci d'avance si quelqu'un à une idée!




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Avril 2016)

Salut

As-tu la possibilité de monter ce disque sur un système windows et de forcer la réparation : chkdsk /f : http://www.infoprat.net/astuces/windows2k_xp/commandes/chkdsk.php


----------



## Kècio73 (28 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir, j'ai exactement le même problème !!
Matrak, as-tu su trouver une solution depuis ?


----------

